# Another..Chariot!



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Another View...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

:hat: Yet another inspiring and SUPERB build, my friend! :thumbsup:


----------



## geminibuildups (Apr 22, 2005)

Excellent Work!!!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Nice, Mark!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Thank you gentlemen:thumbsup:

I tried to Edit more info into the pics, But my edit button dosen't seem to be working??(HELP! Hank!)..

I used the Photo-Etch parts from our good friend Para Grafx, I also used Lou's Vinyl masks from Aztek Dummy for all the Orange/Silver Framework.

Currently, It also has a scratch -built Gun locker(next to the Robot). The Robot is painted in his First season Colors..

I also plan to add Drew's Figures of Professor Robinson, Will and I need to find just a Major Don West(If anyone has an extra Don they don't need, Please PM me)..

*To Be Continued..... *


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

*Sweet!* :thumbsup:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Really great. 

Was it easier this time around? Looks like all the parts snuggled together nice and tight. I like the color of the center radar controls between the seats.


----------



## armymedic80 (Aug 11, 2010)

YOU got lights on that bad-boy? Very nice paint job!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

kdaracal said:


> Really great.
> 
> Was it easier this time around? Looks like all the parts snuggled together nice and tight. I like the color of the center radar controls between the seats.


This is the THIRD one I have built(The others went to clients):freak:, And I am Keeping this one:thumbsup:

Many Thanks!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

armymedic80 said:


> YOU got lights on that bad-boy? Very nice paint job!


Thanks!

No Light Hook up yet(I need to give Randy at Voodo fx a Shout!), But can be easily done!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Pretty!


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Uh......what color orange did you use? Seriously.......nice ride!


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Beautiful job, I love the colors you chose for the orange and silver. And the masking you did on the canopy is amazing......:thumbsup: I will be painting mine this weekend, I told work I'm not working overtime, I have work to do at home.....


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

The third one!!! It is a beauty for sure but it should be by now!!! LOL Just kidding. That is a really nice build and to think, mine is still in the box. And of course you will post pics again when you add the clientele to it?

Bob K.


----------



## whitewarrior (Nov 29, 2008)

Three of them? I would be happy to have one turn out that well done. Nice job!


Terry


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

The kit is fantastic,as well as the picture taken of it.What lens did you use to take such an in focus picture of such a small kit.


----------



## Dale Stringer (Oct 25, 2010)

excellent job - clean crisp paint work -well done!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

rkoenn said:


> The third one!!! It is a beauty for sure but it should be by now!!! LOL Just kidding. That is a really nice build and to think, mine is still in the box. And of course you will post pics again when you add the clientele to it?
> 
> Bob K.


 
Yes Sir!!

Thanks to Drew, a Major West figure is on it's way:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

xsavoie said:


> The kit is fantastic,as well as the picture taken of it.What lens did you use to take such an in focus picture of such a small kit.


 
Just a Kodak Digital Camera:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2011)

"It's a beaut, Clark!" That truly is a lovely build, so crisp and clean and...dare I say it...perfect! The pictures reek of patience. Thanks for letting us take a look.


----------

